# What is servotronic?



## zinny0753 (Jun 2, 2005)

I asked my dealer and to my astonishment, they did not know.


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: What is servotronic? (zinny0753)*

Servotronic is a different way for VW to do Powersteering. It's standard on V10-TDI in the US and not available for the other two models.
You can read some more about it on the Audi NZ site.








http://www.audi.co.nz/liveupda...25478


----------



## idiot2 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: What is servotronic? (shervinf)*

While this is purely a personal opinion, I think in its current form it blows. Feels like a Buick at slow speeds and not enough road feel at higher speeds. Steering feel is the one thing that was better on my V8.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I think servotronic will be standard on all North American 2006 models.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: What is servotronic? (shervinf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shervinf* »_Servotronic is a different way for VW to do Powersteering. ...









your post implies that V6 and V8 do not have power steering. i have a very vivid image of you wrestling with your truck without powersteering.








servotronic is a speed sensitive power steering which so far was standard on V10. TOTALLY useless since the power assist ALREADY varies with speed on V6 and V8. Any more of power assist is for people with disabilities.


_Modified by ****us at 2:30 PM 6-2-2005_


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: What is servotronic? (****us)*

Servotronic is electric and does not draw power from the engine like a power steering pump does.
The V10 has it standard, the new Jetta now has it. The Phaeton is also servotronic (I believe) and word is it will be part of the TOUAREG option list in 2006.
The servotronic system in the new Jetta also has a "cross-wind correction" mode, which apparently automatically compensates when you get whacked with a wicked crosswind.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: What is servotronic? (idiot2)*

I seem to remember reading somewhere (probably here) that there may be a couple of ways to adjust the servotronic power steering. If you really dislike it, maybe you could search for the posts and give them a try...
IIRC someone suggested removing the fuse for the servotronic to completely disable it. I don't remember (or know) which fuse to pull. Nor do I know if this will also completely disable power steering altogether. I can tell you that trying to turn the steering wheel is virtually impossible w/o some kind of power assist.
IIRC someone else suggested that there was an adaptation setting for servotronic that could be changed by VAGCOM. I don't remember which module/channel or whether or not there was an authorization requirement.
Let us know what you find out...I like the V8 steering boost better, but I don't dislike the V10 servotronic steering enough to bother with it.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: What is servotronic? (TREGinginCO)*

Thank the good Lord!
Those kids in their little Jettas - flying all over the highways need it!








Cy


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: What is servotronic? (spockcat)*

Do you know whether or not servotronic is a rack and pinion setup, like the V8?


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: What is servotronic? (Curjo)*

Rack and pinion, yes; just a different method of providing steering boost.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: What is servotronic? (TREGinginCO)*

I'm an engineer, not a mechanic, but... (you may want to quit reading here -







)
Any electrical load in the car would be driven by the alternator, correct? This would then be belt driven off of the crank, sapping power too. 
My guess is that an electric system would be easier to handle for wind and stability control concerns... and possibly less maintenance if the hydraulics were prone to problems (I have no idea if they are prone, but just a thought).
Just thinking aloud, TREGinginCO!


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: What is servotronic? (GLI_Man)*

I'm going to guess that it's hydraulic. It may use an electric pump to get the hydraulic pressure, but it's still going to be hydraulic... (I think...)
Using an electric pump for pressure means that an engineer doesn't have to figure out how to get the mechanical pump next to the engine where the belt can be wound around the pulley. It *may* also mean that the pressure can be controlled electronically and thereby give some modulation capability to the steering assist, through electronic means.


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

My V8 Phaeton has Servotronic, and my V8 Touareg does not (just "regular" power steering). IMHO, Servotronic steering is way overboosted -- the lack of Servotronic on the V8 Touareg is one of the few things I like better than with the Phaeton. The non-Servotronic Touareg steering has much better road feel and yet still has more than enough boost for parking or other slow-speed maneuvers.
We should either hope VW doesn't make Servotronic standard on the Touareg, or will allow the driver to adjust the amount of boost.
- Dave


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: What is servotronic? (zinny0753)*

There is a description of the Servotronic feature, how it works, and how to disable it (if one wants to do that) on the Phaeton forum, at this link: Servotronic in the Phaeton.
Michael


----------

